# Norton's Water Cooled Cruncher/Folder Project



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Team,

This is my first W/C project build/rebuild. I will be using the LCS 7970 I received from *the54thvoid *after the last Challenge (Thanks again!!!) and building a loop for the CPU and GPU using the new Swiftech H220 AIO cooler.

Here's a list of the components:
*Most of these parts are from the Norton3 rig in my sig

Case- Fractal Define R4 Black Pearl
PSU- Corsair TX-850 (may replace with SeaSonic X-Gold 750)
Mobo- Asus M5A97 Evo (AMD 970/SB950)
CPU- FX-8350 (upgrade from FX-8150)
Ram- 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
GPU- PowerColor LCS 7970
HDD- WD 2.5"

*Water cooling loop:*
- Swiftech H220 AIO
- Swiftech XP 120mm radiator (MCR120-XP)
- 4x Swiftech 3/8"x1/2" Compression fittings
- Black 3/8"x1/2" Tygon tubing
- Fans (various)
* I have the H220 but won't have the rest of the parts in hand until the middle of the week 

*Draft sketch of the loop:*





Please forward any comments on the loop.... I'm a complete noob so all info is welcome  


Pics coming soon


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 9, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Any opinions/feedback on how I'm intending to setup the loop?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice! I like that cooler.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2013)

no reservoir?


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> no reservoir?



AFAIK the 240 rad on the H220 acts as a reservoir so I don't think it will cause an issue. Swiftech showed several builds adding in GPU's w/o using one.

If I need to, I can add a micro-reservoir into the loop fairly easily.... maybe?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2013)

I use no resivor and I have a full custom loop. Only thing I feel I should say is make a mock up first. By that I mean install everything pretty loosly so it can be easily moved. You don't want to end up getting half of your loop put in before you realize that the hose can't bend at this angle.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you going to run Norton anti virus?


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Are you going to run Norton anti virus?



Wrong Norton 

O/T- this is a crunching/folding rig so it gets the following software:
- Windows 7 Pro 64
- Microsoft Security Essentials
- BOINC Manager
- F@H Client software
- CCleaner, HWMonitor, Defraggler
- CPUZ and GPUZ
- Updated drivers
and nothing else....


----------



## shovenose (Jun 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Wrong Norton
> 
> O/T- this is a crunching/folding rig so it gets the following software:
> - Windows 7 Pro 64
> ...



I know, and I'm doing my best to not derail. But surely your ISP gives you free Norton Internet Security anyway?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2013)

Actually now that I think about it, how are you going to fill the loop? That is the main reason one would have a resivor, and I for myself chose to devise a way to not need a resivor. A micro resivor or a t-line would work.

Like for mine, I flip the entire system upside down and fill from the port that is sticking through where I cut a piece of the case out on the bottom front. This works for me and my goals but is not for everyone.


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I know, and I'm doing my best to not derail. But surely your ISP gives you free Norton Internet Security anyway?



No worries- turn that frown upside down 

   I do use NIS but only on my main rig and our assorted family laptops (mine, my wife's, and my son's)

   I keep the software setup simple and lean for crunching/folding rigs.


*@james888* - the H220 radiator has a fill port in it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2013)

I would still get a small bay reservoir so that there is more water in the loop.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 9, 2013)

subbed as i want to learn about watercooled set ups


----------



## AnnCore (Jun 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would still get a small bay reservoir so that there is more water in the loop.



I agree with MxPhenom that a reservoir adds more water therefore better cooling. Also, it's easier to keep topped off if the reservoir is outside of the case (at the rear). Maybe not a bay reservoir. I had one of those and it needs more acrobatics to get it worked into the line and to fill etc. It's just easier to fill a cylindrical reservoir at the rear of the PC than in a bay reservoir that you probably have to pull out and fill...

This isn't a factory sealed loop by the looks of it. Therefore you're water levels will go down over time and with a clear reservoir it's easier to monitor and refill. Use distilled water or a special WC product. Normal water will get yucky after a while. 

Another thing, you might want to figure out is how to get the air out of the line once you start filling the loop. If I recall correctly you can work something like a T valve (can't recall exact name) into the line to take all the hassle out of this part. Air is your worst enemy in a WC loop.

Also, do you know the paperclip trick with your PSU? Use that to test your WC loop for leaks or problems before you fire up the PC. They say let it run a few hours (maybe even a day) to make sure the loop is not leaking.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I agree with MxPhenom that a reservoir adds more water therefore better cooling. Also, it's easier to keep topped off if the reservoir is outside of the case (at the rear). Maybe not a bay reservoir. I had one of those and it needs more acrobatics to get it worked into the line and to fill etc. It's just easier to fill a cylindrical reservoir at the rear of the PC than in a bay reservoir that you probably have to pull out and fill...
> 
> This isn't a factory sealed loop by the looks of it. Therefore you're water levels will go down over time and with a clear reservoir it's easier to monitor and refill. Use distilled water or a special WC product. Normal water will get yucky after a while.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!  

I see the concerns regarding a reservoir but I believe it will run fine using the radiator supplied with the H220 (one end has a small res and a fill port on it). If it doesn't work out then I can add one into the loop pretty easily. 

I will be mocking up the entire loop in the case and will then pull it out to assemble, fill/bleed, and test. Once this has been done, I will install as a single unit. It won't be the easiest to put in all in one piece but I believe that it won't be too much trouble.... I have a lot of practical experience installing stuff since I spent 10 years of my "younger" life fixing/rebuilding cars 

I don't need to use the paperclip trick on the psu as I have a 12v/2amp power brick with a molex plug on it that I will be using to test run the pump and check the loop for leaks.

Will likely have everything up and running next weekend so I'll find out soon how well this all will work.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would still get a small bay reservoir so that there is more water in the loop.





AnnCore said:


> I agree with MxPhenom that a reservoir adds more water therefore better cooling. Also, it's easier to keep topped off if the reservoir is outside of the case (at the rear). Maybe not a bay reservoir. I had one of those and it needs more acrobatics to get it worked into the line and to fill etc. It's just easier to fill a cylindrical reservoir at the rear of the PC than in a bay reservoir that you probably have to pull out and fill...
> 
> This isn't a factory sealed loop by the looks of it. Therefore you're water levels will go down over time and with a clear reservoir it's easier to monitor and refill. Use distilled water or a special WC product. Normal water will get yucky after a while.
> 
> ...





AnnCore said:


> I agree with MxPhenom that a reservoir adds more water therefore better cooling



A resivor as small as a bay resivor wont do much in aid of cooling. One would need about one gallon of water, which would then act as a heat battery. A small bay resivor would mean your temps will be lower for the first 15-30 minutes till the water heats up. Since this rig is crunching and it will have 24/7 usage, that quick time of better temps won't benefit Norton as much as it would a gamer in a 30 minute gaming session.

Thanks anncore, you reiterated what I was trying to say better than I could about why a resivor would probably be a good idea.

Norton, have fun getting the air out of your loop. It will be a pain.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2013)

james888 said:


> Norton, have fun getting the air out of your loop. It will be a pain.



Will be more fun than a barrel of monkeys 

Should go fine, the assemble/fill/test/bleed will be outside of the case so I can move the pieces around to get the air out of them completely.

With all of the discussion regarding this, I have decided to either:
- open a hole in the top of the case to access the fill on the rad
OR
- leave enough length on the tubing to the 240 rad so I can move it outside the case a few inches w/o disconnecting anything

We'll see... still a few days left to figure everything out


----------



## AnnCore (Jun 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Will be more fun than a barrel of monkeys
> 
> Should go fine, the assemble/fill/test/bleed will be outside of the case so I can move the pieces around to get the air out of them completely.
> 
> ...



Is the pump capable of moving the water you want? If you add too much tubing the water flow might not be what you want.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Is the pump capable of moving the water you want? If you add too much tubing the water flow might not be what you want.



According to Swiftech and several reviewers, the pump should have plenty of power to do what I want it to do and more.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2013)

I think that gpu is way overkill. I'll trade you the ol' trusty 7300gt for it. That gpu would be perfect for your build buddy


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 10, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think that gpu is way overkill. I'll trade you the ol' trusty 7300gt for it. That gpu would be perect for your build buddy


----------



## Arjai (Jun 10, 2013)

*Water Cooling...*

I am not against WC. But, unless I somehow see some reason to completely lose my mind, I will stick to air.

However, the Corsair line of plug and play's look pretty cool. Might try one out someday when I wanna overvolt something.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 10, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think that gpu is way overkill. I'll trade you the ol' trusty 7300gt for it. That gpu would be perect for your build buddy



HMMM, suddenly, I am no longer quotable in a non existant signature. BTW, what happened to your sig stuff.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2013)

Arjai said:


> HMMM, suddenly, I am no longer quotable in a non existant signature. BTW, what happened to your sig stuff.



Don't know what happen to my stuffs but it's back.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Wrong Norton
> 
> O/T- this is a crunching/folding rig so it gets the following software:
> - Windows 7 Pro 64
> ...



Sounds like exactly what you'd need for a good cruncher!  I'd probably even skip CCleaner and Defraggler, but I'm lazy like that, so there we go 

LMK if you need a W7 COA---I can help you out there.  

You may wish to consider MSI Afterburner to OC that GPU a bit--seems a shame not to


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like exactly what you'd need for a good cruncher!  I'd probably even skip CCleaner and Defraggler, but I'm lazy like that, so there we go
> 
> LMK if you need a W7 COA---I can help you out there.
> 
> You may wish to consider MSI Afterburner to OC that GPU a bit--seems a shame not to



He decided my offer (7300 gt for his 7970) was to good to refuse so he will not need Msi's program.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

When gpu wu's were around. I could get 130k with a 1300/1800mhz 7970. Overclock it!


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> When gpu wu's were around. I could get 130k with a 1300/1800mhz 7970. Overclock it!



That will depend on power usage vs ppd gained.

First step will be to put it all together and make sure it's stable 

My parts are due in tomorrow


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> He decided my offer (7300 gt for his 7970) was to good to refuse so he will not need Msi's program.



 I don't know what your thinking man, I am sending him two, not one but two 8800GTX's for that 7970 
Heck, two cards is better than one; right?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> That will depend on power usage vs ppd gained.
> 
> First step will be to put it all together and make sure it's stable
> 
> My parts are due in tomorrow



Don't low temps make processors, like a gpu, use less power. Might be worth it. You could probably even clock it to 1000mhz and undervolt if you really wanted to. Depends on the card though.

I request many pics of your trials and tribulations.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2013)

I Run Avast and Malware Bytes, another utility that can help in a pinch is unlocker



Norton said:


> Wrong Norton
> 
> O/T- this is a crunching/folding rig so it gets the following software:
> - Windows 7 Pro 64
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> Don't low temps make processors, like a gpu, use less power. Might be worth it. You could probably even clock it to 1000mhz and undervolt if you really wanted to. Depends on the card though.
> 
> I request many pics of your trials and tribulations.



Lower temperatures do bring down power usage a bit, but it's not huge.  When temps approach the TJMax, then power usage does get higher (further worsening the issue) but the difference is probably less than the additional power required to overclock.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 14, 2013)

Subb'd!!Cant wait to see how this turns out Norton!! =) =)

J =)


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

jgunning said:


> Subb'd!!Cant wait to see how this turns out Norton!! =) =)
> 
> J =)



All of the other parts came in so I'll be working on it this weekend 

   Made one miscalculation on tubing/fitting size- the H220 comes with 3/8"x5/8" and I bought 3/8"x1/2" tubing and fittings  I don't think it's a really big deal (same ID on both types) and worst case I may end up at the hardware store for a couple of clamps....


----------



## jgunning (Jun 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> All of the other parts came in so I'll be working on it this weekend
> 
> Made one miscalculation on tubing/fitting size- the H220 comes with 3/8"x5/8" and I bought 3/8"x1/2" tubing and fittings  I don't think it's a really big deal (same ID on both types) and worst case I may end up at the hardware store for a couple of clamps....



Awesome!!Cant wait to see your progress!

J


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> All of the other parts came in so I'll be working on it this weekend



Do it NAO!!!! I want pics already


----------



## t_ski (Jun 14, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Do it NAO!!!! I want pics already



+1


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Do it NAO!!!! I want pics already



Will definitely be working on it this weekend- pics will be incoming when I get started.

Need to stop at the local hardware store for some unexpected small items this afternoon


----------



## t_ski (Jun 14, 2013)

Pro tip: when going to the hardware store for misc parts for any project (home improvement included), but a few extra of what you need.  It's easier to return them than it is to stop what you're doing and go back.  This saved my butt on some plumbing work a few times.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 14, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Pro tip: when going to the hardware store for misc parts for any project (home improvement included), but a few extra of what you need.  It's easier to return them than it is to stop what you're doing and go back.  This saved my butt on some plumbing work a few times.



agree 100%

its worse when stuff was getting ordered from the net, i ran out of shrink, broke tool and had to re order and wait lol

OH and hurry up with the pics already


----------



## t_ski (Jun 15, 2013)

I tend to do the same when ordering from the internet ships if I have enough cash to do so.  That way I'm not stuck for a fitting or something and on top of having to wait for another part, having to pay more in shipping that the part itself. 

And when I'm done I'll sell the extras in the forums here


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's a quick "under construction" pic:







So far nothing has fit where I intended.... ended up fitting the 240 rad in the front due to it being nearly impossible to fit up on top (the case only has 140mm mounts on top- no 120's)

I think the rads will work out fine where they are but still have a bunch of other fitting/testing to do


----------



## Nordic (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally!

On nothing fitting where you want it too, thats like half the fun of watercooling for me. Anyone can build a computer but it takes thought to put together a watercooling system.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah yes, you seem to have discovered the joy of watercooling projects--nothing works quite how it should 

Where is your HDD going to go?  And will you be using the TX850?


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ah yes, you seem to have discovered the joy of watercooling projects--nothing works quite how it should
> 
> Where is your HDD going to go?  And will you be using the TX850?



I may swap the Seasonic X-Gold into it but will stick with the TX850 for now.

No idea where the HDD will go atm- would like to get part of the HDD bays back in but haven't figured that out yet


----------



## Nordic (Jun 16, 2013)

I have both my hdd's behind my motherboard tray. Give me a minute, I'll get a picture up.

Quickly taken pictures while computer is running still. But they get the idea across.










I used that stuff you can buy to hang pictures without nails. The ssd does not like to stick to the 5.25 inch bays too well but the hdd holds on to the radiator really tightly.

You could also put your hdd's in your 5.25 inch bays.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it Alive?


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is it Alive?



Should have it up and running late this afternoon (working this am followed by a Father's Day lunch with my son).

Here's what's been finished so far:
- 120 and 240mm rads installed
- H220 drained
- Drain and Bleed valve assemblies installed
- CPU block/pump tubing completed
- GPU tubing installed

Left for today:
- Install GPU/trim tubing for a nice fit
- Straighten out tubing layout
- Install block/pump on CPU
- Fill and leak test
- Reassemble case/cable management
- Test drive/take pics

Should be an hour or two of work to complete 

Still not thrilled about the positioning of the rads but it is what it is- I'll save reconfiguring them for a future upgrade depending on how this project turns out....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2013)

Can not wait to see it completed


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

*Loop completed*

Doing the fill/leak check now 

Here's a couple of quick pics of the loop:



Spoiler:  Pic #1














Spoiler:  Pic #2











A bit of snarl of tubing but 100% functional- if all runs well, there will be some improvement/upgrades planned....

*Note- the drain/fill/purge valve setups I added look like they will work out well!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking good buddy


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 17, 2013)

That's certainly more tubing than I would have expected--but it looks like you have a very solid setup there!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2013)

I am curious as to how you are actually filling the loop. You kinda mentioned how you were going to, how did you end up doing it?


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am curious as to how you are actually filling the loop. You kinda mentioned how you were going to, how did you end up doing it?



I rigged up a 1/4" NPT needle valve for fill/bleed and another for draining but it is not working out .... driving me a little nuts trying to fill/get the air out atm 

Guess I'm going to look at picking up a reservoir if I can't get it squared away.... may simply the tubing setup more if I need to get more parts.

Actually quite surprised at the amount of aggravation so far


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2013)

Took a step back and a little break. Managed to get the 240mm rad back into the top of the case *AND* the 120mm rad in the rear fan area 

Pic





The nice thing is that I got all of the drive bays back in and all of the air is out of the loop (wasn't easy). This pump is super quiet too.

Will need to shorten up the return portion of the loop about 6" but I think I can get it done without losing too much coolant/getting too much air in the loop.... we'll see.

Hopefully it will be ready to start soon


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

When all is said and done that fits quite nicely.  You may wish to consider an Antec Spot Cool or something similar to blow over the CPU area--without that the MOSFETs on my X79 board were scorching, and I expect your CPU has a similar power draw (~140w)


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> When all is said and done that fits quite nicely.  You may wish to consider an Antec Spot Cool or something similar to blow over the CPU area--without that the MOSFETs on my X79 board were scorching, and I expect your CPU has a similar power draw (~140w)



1" extra height over the mobo and 1" extra length on the case and the fit would be much better. 

Considering adding in a side panel fan and/or a spot cool type fan for the VRM's- either should help the temps there if it's a problem...


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> 1" extra height over the mobo and 1" extra length on the case and the fit would be much better.
> 
> Considering adding in a side panel fan and/or a spot cool type fan for the VRM's- either should help the temps there if it's a problem...



Indeed, but then we'd just try to put more stuff in them, creating the same problem 

I would highly encourage the side fan or a spot cooler.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2013)

Quick update.....

I've got the last few parts coming in by tomorrow... hopefully.

Will be cleaning up the tubing arrangement on the return side of the loop when I get the parts and will be ready to fire everything up this weekend.

I test ran the loop overnight a few days ago- no leaks and the pump was super quiet! 

Stay tuned


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2013)

I am interested in that pump. I read it is related to the apogee 2 that have but different. I wonder how we could compare them.

Mine runs at 4500 rpm all the time because the pmw doesn't work or something. I have a bad habit of somehow breaking those but don't know how. It is noticeable if I listen for it at that speed but not loud.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Quick update.....
> 
> I've got the last few parts coming in by tomorrow... hopefully.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear that you've managed to avoid the scourge of liquid cooling! 

What parts are you still waiting on?


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm glad to hear that you've managed to avoid the scourge of liquid cooling!
> 
> What parts are you still waiting on?



A couple of fittings- they came in on time. 

  The loop has been adjusted and refilled, air has been bled out, and am leak testing overnight. Hope to start putting it all back together and start it up Saturday evening.... which will happen if the leak test is good and don't have any other stuff that I need to do.

   Pics to come later today regardless


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2013)

*It's Alive!!! *

Crunching/Folding at full load (Great Temps!!!)
















Still have some wiring and misc to do but I'm pretty happy with the temps thus far!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 23, 2013)

Great to see it working again! The clocks look too low though. You can try the second bios position near the sli fingers (turn off pc first). Default clock on that card is 1050mhz. IIRC it runs stable at 1100mhz without voltage adjustment. 

Anyway, very happy it's back in someone's rig. May your crunching be fruitful :-D 

(sent from my phone)


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Great to see it working again! The clocks look too low though. You can try the second bios position near the sli fingers (turn off pc first). Default clock on that card is 1050mhz. IIRC it runs stable at 1100mhz without voltage adjustment.
> 
> Anyway, very happy it's back in someone's rig. May your crunching be fruitful :-D
> 
> (sent from my phone)



Thought they looked low, forgot to look for the switch .... Thanks again for everything! --

*UPDATE*
   I'm having a bit of an issue with the pump not starting immediately so until I figure that out I'm going to run it off of the external power source I have and run it continuously. The boards thermal protection shuts everything down fairly quickly but I don't feel comfortable running it while I'm not home 

   I should get everything sorted out in the next few days but in the meantime.... I believe it is quite ready for some overclocking and stress testing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice man.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

UPDATE

The rig is completed and has been running for the past 24 hrs or so. It has settled in at its final temps for 100% load crunching and folding (i.e. all of the heat soaking is done).

CPU- 48-50C (on die)
GPU- 45C

 Both of the radiators are pushing out plenty of heat so I don't know if I'll keep it running 24/7 through the Summer. I do have a decent spot in the basement where I can run it so it may end up there until the cooler weather comes back


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> I believe it is quite ready for some _overclocking _and stress testing



Did you ever decide to overclock.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2013)

james888 said:


> Did you ever decide to overclock.



The rig can handle it but didn't really need it- seems to be doing well crunching/folding so I'm leaving everything @ stock for now to keep heat/power under control.

Will definitely set everything at higher clocks for the cooler weather 

EDIT- and the pump starting issue seems to have gone away so it's running 24/7 now


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> The rig can handle it but didn't really need it- seems to be doing well crunching/folding so I'm leaving everything @ stock for now to keep heat/power under control.
> 
> Will definitely set everything at higher clocks for the cooler weather
> 
> EDIT- and the pump starting issue seems to have gone away so it's running 24/7 now



Summer is not fun for crunchers. Its like having a constant space heater on FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 1, 2013)

james888 said:


> Its like having a constant space heater on FOR SCIENCE!



Aww man, that reminds me of:
_"We're gonna build the world's largest hadron collider that can possibly malfunction and cause a spiraling chain of events ultimately resulting in a doomsday scenario. ...FOR SCIENCE!"_  [link to movie]

And that's EXACTLY how building crunchers feels like


----------



## Arjai (Jul 2, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Aww man, that reminds me of:
> _"We're gonna build the world's largest hadron collider that can possibly malfunction and cause a spiraling chain of events ultimately resulting in a doomsday scenario. ...FOR SCIENCE!"_  [link to movie]
> 
> And that's EXACTLY how building crunchers feels like



"You know, for the LULZ"


----------

